# 1949 Schwinn Excelsior



## Wolffee (Aug 29, 2011)

Following the death of my uncle,  while helping to clean out his garage, I saw this old blue and white cruiser.  Being old myself (sr citizen) I had been looking for a nice simple bike to ride around the neighborhood. They loaded it in the SUV and now I am the owner of the Schwinn I always wanted as a child. Until I got it home and tried to unload it,did I realize just how old and heavy it was. Checked the serial # and it was Mfg 5/3/49.  Almost impossible to find Model but finally figured out it says Excelsior on the front plate
(very dark and hard to read). Have read a little bit about the Excelsior but know absolutely nothing except that they made a lot of them. I also realized that it is not quite the bike for an old lady to be tooling around on.(If it should fall on me "I could never get up".) Would love to know if there are collectors of this model.  Is it a treasure or trash ? Thanking you in advance for any help.  (I do have pics, but not quite sure how to upload. Also, it is rideable.)


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 29, 2011)

Girls or boys? I'd be interested.......


----------



## Wolffee (Aug 30, 2011)

girl's.........


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2011)

Post pics if you can. Girls bikes generally are not worth as much as Boys bikes. Value is usually around 75 -400 dollars. Depends on condition and accessorys. Its great you want to ride again! I say, clean it and ride it!


----------



## Wolffee (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement' I will try to put pics up tonight.  Would love to know what parts are original.
Have had 2 new Raleighs in the past 15 years  (10 speed and mountain) but was never really comfortable on them and let 'the kids' adopt them. 
Now that I'm retired, lots of time to try again.


----------



## panther boy (Aug 31, 2011)

*excelsior pics*

here they are Donna, nice bike!


----------

